# Estate Agent in Caldas



## johnjohn47 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi, I am trying to find a British estate agent who I have dealt with before in Caldas but he doesn't answer phone and all my emails have been deleted by my non-email provider so a bit difficult to get hold of him. His name was Paul and surname may have been Manning but that may be wrong. he had an office/shop in Caldas but it doesn't seem to be where I thought it was. Anyone got any info on ??


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

johnjohn47 said:


> Hi, I am trying to find a British estate agent who I have dealt with before in Caldas but he doesn't answer phone and all my emails have been deleted by my non-email provider so a bit difficult to get hold of him. His name was Paul and surname may have been Manning but that may be wrong. he had an office/shop in Caldas but it doesn't seem to be where I thought it was. Anyone got any info on ??


Yes but not on open forum............PM??

Rob


----------

